
Will Android lead to a race to the bottom? - mjfern
http://www.fernstrategy.com/2011/02/15/will-android-lead-to-a-race-to-the-bottom/
======
apress
Oh gosh, I want to write a 10,000 word blog post just to refute this
silliness. Android is not like Windows and Intel on the Pc. And there's
obviously much room left for others to innovate, in both hardware and
software. Sorry, but the "race to the bottom" would be in the iPhone became
dominant and the only area of competition left would be who could make the
most attractive plastic cases.

